# Extended Warranties: Is Rideshare Knight out of business?



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

When it came out, Rideshare Knight appeared to be the champion for Uber and Lyft rideshare drivers. The price was right. The coverage war superb. When I tried to purchase a policy, the main contact number referenced an alternate contact number. I called that number and the man answering the phone stated that Rideshare Knight is now out of business and that anyone who has purchased a policy for coverage will receive their refund. I can not verify or confirm this anywhere. Does anyone have an update?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Their website is down if that helps


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

I was sold a Secure-Net extended warranty by an unscrupulous Ford dealership finance manager. When the vehicle needed a new engine due to a manufacturer design flaw, wherein the encased water pump on 1997 to 2019 Ford engines breaks prematurely and leaks coolant into the engine block and the oil pan (and oil pump) resulting in complete engine failure. Secure-Net reneged on their prepaid extended warranty coverage. If any or all rideshare drivers think they are covered if they have a Secure-Net extended warranty and they are using their vehicles for rideshare, the bad news is that they are NOT covered and their money is being wasted. If you have a Secure-Net extended warranty, you NEED to acquire some other brand of coverage because they will drop you and void your coverage at your expense and your loss will be your own.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> I was sold a Secure-Net extended warranty by an unscrupulous Ford dealership finance manager. When the vehicle needed a new engine due to a manufacturer design flaw, wherein the encased water pump on 1997 to 2019 Ford engines breaks prematurely and leaks coolant into the engine block and the oil pan (and oil pump) resulting in complete engine failure. Secure-Net reneged on their prepaid extended warranty coverage. If any or all rideshare drivers think they are covered if they have a Secure-Net extended warranty and they are using their vehicles for rideshare, the bad news is that they are NOT covered and their money is being wasted. If you have a Secure-Net extended warranty, you NEED to acquire some other brand of coverage because they will drop you and void your coverage at your expense and your loss will be your own.


As they say, the devil is in the details. Most if not all vehicle retail purchase extended warranties will have language to the effect that the warranty is void if the vehicle is used for commercial purposes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

If you drive Rideshare, don't waste your money on extended warranties 99% of them are going to be voided because we drive Uber/Lyft. 

Gap insurance is the same way too


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> If you drive Rideshare, don't waste your money on extended warranties 99% of them are going to be voided because we drive Uber/Lyft.
> 
> Gap insurance is the same way too


uber or Lyft don't pay that much that drivers can come out of their pockets and rideshare bank accounts to pay for an engine or transmission or other high cost repair in our high mileage vehicles. Since Rideshare Knight went out of business, we have to find some coverage that will not eat up our profits just so we can stay on the road earning. If you already have a Secure-Net extended warranty, sold to you by your dealership, and have already paid the $3,000, and think you are covered as a rideshare driver, YOU'RE NOT! Check your policy. Get that pro-rated refund and get yourself some coverage that will cover your rideshare activities and use of your vehicle. It's THAT important.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> If you drive Rideshare, don't waste your money on extended warranties 99% of them are going to be voided because we drive Uber/Lyft.
> 
> Gap insurance is the same way too


You can get Gap insurance and Extended warranties if you be honest and tell the insurer or warranty company you drive for Uber/Lyft


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

I was sold an extended warranty from my dealership even with the knowledge of the full knowledge of the finance manager that the vehicle was being used for rideshare. He suggested it because if that reason. The color brochure of Secure-Net says nothing about using the vehicle for rideshare would void the contract. When they were faced with paying $9,000 for a new engine, then they denied the claim because the vehicle was being used for rideshare. Let the buyer beware and/or don’t trust the dealership who sells you an extended warranty. At least the dealership finance manager got his commission for selling the private third party policy. Ford lost out on this deal and possible income because they don’t pay big commissions to dealership finance managers like companies like Secure-Net. SHAME AGAIN in Ford and Secure-Net. This time they screwed a Vietnam Vet. SHAME!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> I was sold an extended warranty from my dealership even with the knowledge of the full knowledge of the finance manager that the vehicle was being used for rideshare. He suggested it because if that reason. The color brochure of Secure-Net says nothing about using the vehicle for rideshare would void the contract. When they were faced with paying $9,000 for a new engine, then they denied the claim because the vehicle was being used for rideshare. Let the buyer beware and/or don't trust the dealership who sells you an extended warranty. At least the dealership finance manager got his commission for selling the private third party policy. Ford lost out on this deal and possible income because they don't pay big commissions to dealership finance managers like companies like Secure-Net. SHAME AGAIN in Ford and Secure-Net. This time they screwed a Vietnam Vet. SHAME!


Oh you bet your ass they'll continue selling us extended warranties. They're making their money off the deal. They sell them to you knowing damn well they're going to be voided. I know a driver who bought a new vehicle with gap insurance. 2 weeks later it got totaled and they were refusing to cover it because it was used commercially. He had been completely honest with the dealership. So he went back there and threw a fit. He got his gap insurance refunded which happened to cover the upside down value of the car. So he came out okay but still, it was a battle. Never believe the finance department at the dealership. They are out to make commission and unless you can read the terms prior to signing the paperwork, I wouldn't pay extra for any of that. I denied the extended warranty on my vehicle and the finance manager kept pushing me and pushing me for an extended warranty. I didn't want to say anything to him because I hadn't even told my sales guy or the sales manager about me driving rideshare. I didn't want anyone to know, to where things could come back and bite me later. I did get the gap insurance but it clearly states in the contract that it will be voided if they find out my vehicle was used for rideshare. Therefore any service you get done to your vehicle, you take it to a third party place and not a dealership or anyone who reports to Carfax because then they can pinpoint when and how many miles are put on your car. they aren't stupid they'll put two and two together. with as many people who are signed up to drive , they are definitely aware of the possibility we are drivers or at least have been at some point


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> I was sold an extended warranty from my dealership even with the knowledge of the full knowledge of the finance manager that the vehicle was being used for rideshare. He suggested it because if that reason. The color brochure of Secure-Net says nothing about using the vehicle for rideshare would void the contract. When they were faced with paying $9,000 for a new engine, then they denied the claim because the vehicle was being used for rideshare. Let the buyer beware and/or don't trust the dealership who sells you an extended warranty. At least the dealership finance manager got his commission for selling the private third party policy. Ford lost out on this deal and possible income because they don't pay big commissions to dealership finance managers like companies like Secure-Net. SHAME AGAIN in Ford and Secure-Net. This time they screwed a Vietnam Vet. SHAME!


Wow be to the person that depends upon the word of a sales person and does not read the actual policy.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh you bet your ass they'll continue selling us extended warranties. They're making their money off the deal. They sell them to you knowing damn well they're going to be voided. I know a driver who bought a new vehicle with gap insurance. 2 weeks later it got totaled and they were refusing to cover it because it was used commercially. He had been completely honest with the dealership. So he went back there and threw a fit. He got his gap insurance refunded which happened to cover the upside down value of the car. So he came out okay but still, it was a battle. Never believe the finance department at the dealership. They are out to make commission and unless you can read the terms prior to signing the paperwork, I wouldn't pay extra for any of that. I denied the extended warranty on my vehicle and the finance manager kept pushing me and pushing me for an extended warranty. I didn't want to say anything to him because I hadn't even told my sales guy or the sales manager about me driving rideshare. I didn't want anyone to know, to where things could come back and bite me later. I did get the gap insurance but it clearly states in the contract that it will be voided if they find out my vehicle was used for rideshare. Therefore any service you get done to your vehicle, you take it to a third party place and not a dealership or anyone who reports to Carfax because then they can pinpoint when and how many miles are put on your car. they aren't stupid they'll put two and two together. with as many people who are signed up to drive , they are definitely aware of the possibility we are drivers or at least have been at some point


I want to see the proof that it doesn't cover commercial use in the documents you received at the time of purchase.

If they knew it didn't cover commercial use and hid that from you and then denied a claim I think a class action suit should recover all money paid for these fradulent sales.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> If you drive Rideshare, don't waste your money on extended warranties 99% of them are going to be voided because we drive Uber/Lyft.
> 
> Gap insurance is the same way too


If you don't drive RS, don't get an extended warranty either. Just say no.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I want to see the proof that it doesn't cover commercial use in the documents you received at the time of purchase.
> 
> If they knew it didn't cover commercial use and hid that from you and then denied a claim I think a class action suit should recover all money paid for these fradulent sales.


As I said, I didn't purchase an extended warranty but I'll look up my contract for the gap insurance and post that for you.&#129322; I didn't purchase the extended warranty because of drivers I've known who got screwed when they went to use it. I don't know where you're getting the idea my dealership hid something from me. How can they hide something from me when they don't have the prevalent info? I didn't tell them anything about me driving for rideshare. I'd be stupid to. my normal dealership, who I bought my last eight vehicles through, wouldn't even run numbers when they knew the truth. He said if Uber and Lyft are involved, it's an automatic denial by the lenders.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> As I said, I didn't purchase an extended warranty but I'll look up my contract for the gap insurance and post that for you.&#129322; I didn't purchase the extended warranty because of drivers I've known who got screwed when they went to use it. I don't know where you're getting the idea my dealership hid something from me. How can they hide something from me when they don't have the prevalent info? I didn't tell them anything about me driving for rideshare. I'd be stupid to. my normal dealership, who I bought my last eight vehicles through, wouldn't even run numbers when they knew the truth. He said if Uber and Lyft are involved, it's an automatic denial by the lenders.


if the dealership didn't provide any document that shows if you have ever driven for rideshare then it will invalidate the warranty then you can sue them and the gap company for the cost of fixing your car or the gap difference

you don't know if they hid it or not


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here"s the GAP policy exclusion


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> When it came out, Rideshare Knight appeared to be the champion for Uber and Lyft rideshare drivers. The price was right. The coverage war superb. When I tried to purchase a policy, the main contact number referenced an alternate contact number. I called that number and the man answering the phone stated that Rideshare Knight is now out of business and that anyone who has purchased a policy for coverage will receive their refund. I can not verify or confirm this anywhere. Does anyone have an update?


Most extended warranties fraud. Only take lengthy warranties from the dealer. 
Not your dealer, don't buy the warranty.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> I was sold a Secure-Net extended warranty by an unscrupulous Ford dealership finance manager. When the vehicle needed a new engine due to a manufacturer design flaw, wherein the encased water pump on 1997 to 2019 Ford engines breaks prematurely and leaks coolant into the engine block and the oil pan (and oil pump) resulting in complete engine failure. Secure-Net reneged on their prepaid extended warranty coverage. If any or all rideshare drivers think they are covered if they have a Secure-Net extended warranty and they are using their vehicles for rideshare, the bad news is that they are NOT covered and their money is being wasted. If you have a Secure-Net extended warranty, you NEED to acquire some other brand of coverage because they will drop you and void your coverage at your expense and your loss will be your own.


All extended warranties will be voided I'd you do rideshare.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Here"s the GAP policy exclusion
> View attachment 381192


do you know if they offered a "commercial gap" option ?

i'm more curious about warranty exclusion details, it's too bad you didn't get a warranty


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> do you know if they offered a "commercial gap" option ?
> 
> i'm more curious about warranty exclusion details, it's too bad you didn't get a warranty


???? Too bad i didn't get a warranty?? Too bad I didn't throw away money on a worthless warranty so your questions could be answered? How about You go buy a car and purchase the extended warranty and report back to us how that works&#128513;


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> ???? Too bad i didn't get a warranty?? Too bad I didn't throw away money on a worthless warranty so your questions could be answered? How about You go buy a car and purchase the extended warranty and report back to us how that works&#128513;


sounds like you misread what I posted, I wasn't saying you did anything wrong


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> do you know if they offered a "commercial gap" option ?
> 
> i'm more curious about warranty exclusion details, it's too bad you didn't get a warranty


Even if you had a commercial gap it excludes vehicles used for transporting people
according to the document


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

mbd said:


> Most extended warranties fraud. Only take lengthy warranties from the dealer.
> Not your dealer, don't buy the warranty.


Even those are sometimes bad, 3rd party shady companies pushed by dealer. The days of the true factory extended warranty are all but gone.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It sounds like the Rideshare Knight has been vanquished... or at the least stripped of all his treasure. They likely found out, the hard way, the true costs associated with trying to make money with this rideshare business. Think James River or Uber's Fair Rental program. Their website 404'ing is certainly not a good sign. Unfortunately, tis not just a scratch. Farewell, brave Rideshare Knight.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> do you know if they offered a "commercial gap" option ?
> 
> i'm more curious about warranty exclusion details, it's too bad you didn't get a warranty


I highly doubt you will ever find a "gap" insurance for commercial purposes.



uberdriverfornow said:


> sounds like you misread what I posted, I wasn't saying you did anything wrong


Not really many ways to read what you posted. It clearly sounds like you are "disappointed" that he did not get an extended warranty that then you could have the benefit of reading.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> I highly doubt you will ever find a "gap" insurance for commercial purposes.
> 
> Not really many ways to read what you posted. It clearly sounds like you are "disappointed" that he did not get an extended warranty that then you could have the benefit of reading.


the writing in her contract references a commercial gap policy

not at all, it would be great to see the contract exclusions in a vehicle warranty contract but that doesn't mean the poster did anything wrong, you're simply reading it that way


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Before i bought my taxi i researched getting an extended warranty,

TAXI appeared as an exclusion in literally every policy i checked, after about a dozen I stopped looking.

Personally i see the odds of them NOT finding a reason to exclude you as about 0%.

This is a mature industry and any attempts to do a policy for ride-sharing will result in abject failure for the company.

Taxis are an industry that these service plans won't cover, even their commercial policies won't cover them.

At the end of the day, these services are learning _fast_ to not touch ride-sharing, like they learned not to touch taxis _decades_ ago.

They have tons and tons of metrics for providing this service to taxi owner/operators. The only REAL difference between a taxi and uber is what color the car is.

If your not making enough to be able to pay for your repairs out of pocket

GAME OVER


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m not familiar with this particular company, but extended warranties are typically underwritten by an insurance company and possibly even a reinsurer beyond that. Should the company marketing the warranty coverage go bankrupt, the insurance company that has underwritten the policy should still be on the hook for the coverage. If you are unsure who that is, the policy fine print should detail who the underwriter is.

If you are still unable to determine at that point, you may consider contacting your state’s insurance commissioners office to file a complaint. I’m not a lawyer but I’m pretty sure they are required to have an insurance company backing the policy. Insurance companies have regulations and cannot just disappear overnight nor do I think they would be allowed to just refund your purchase price and not provide the coverage you paid for.

I’m guessing that the insurance company is trying to get out of their obligation by making it sound like a refund of your premium is your only option and many drivers might just accept this offer with relief thinking at least they are getting their money back so it’s ok. If people accept the refund - signing off on it voluntarily - then the insurance company is off the hook and won’t have to fulfill those policies. If you hold their feet to the fire to fulfill the obligations under the original warranty as sold to you, rather than accepting a refund of your payment, they may be obligated to comply. Your state’s insurance commission should at a minimum provide you advice regarding this topic.

Side note - when approaching the insurance commission you may find they are more likely to assist if you don’t mention the rideshare detail. It’s irrelevant/additional information that may cause the state to be less than helpful with the rationale that it’s a business to business matter and your business should be sophisticated enough to employ your own legal counsel to advise you on this matter. If you come across as a simple consumer John Smith who was screwed on an extended warranty they may be more inclined to assist. Given the name of the company Rideshare Knight - you may not be able to hide the commercial intent of the company, but there’s no need to point it out directly. I’d only reference the name of the insurance company in your complaint if you were able to track it down. For example “in attempting to redeem my extended warranty, I discovered the company that sold me the warranty had gone out of business. The insurance company - XYZ insurance - that was designated as the underwriter for the policy - is trying to avoid responsibility for paying out under the policy by trying to get me to accept a refund for the purchase of the warranty rather than pay for my repairs under the warranty’s terms and conditions.”

Again, I’m not a lawyer, but this advice may assist you in navigating this issue. Good luck and I’m curious to hear how this pans out.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Here's a thought..... Learn some common maintenance ability. Most minor repairs can be effected with a YouTube video and some hand tools...along with a want to save money.. I refuse to pay $100+ an HR at a repair shop when most things I can do myself. If it's major engine work....duh this doesn't apply... But most water pumps ac compressors powersteering pumps and such are doable with patience.... And with the cost of hand tools at harbor freight nowadays it's bad business to be doing rideshare without a small set of tools....


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

Is this something that would be covered under a business owner’s insurance policy?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Sariandan said:


> Is this something that would be covered under a business owner's insurance policy?


Is what would be covered under what kind of business insurance? There are many different types of business insurance a business owner may have.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

I guess the quotes didn’t go, my bad. Someone posted about their engine needing to be replaced. Equipment and property insurance for businesses may cover it. I’m almost sure a commercial auto policy would not, but I could be wrong. It would depend on the cause, probably.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Sariandan said:


> I guess the quotes didn't go, my bad. Someone posted about their engine needing to be replaced. Equipment and property insurance for businesses may cover it. I'm almost sure a commercial auto policy would not, but I could be wrong. It would depend on the cause, probably.


Any insurance (including any business insurance) will cover the cost of replacing a vehicle engine unless the reason for the required replacement is negligence or damaged caused by a third party, and only then under a subrogation clause.

Needing to replace and engine due to usage is considered wear and tear and is not covered under insurance, or warranty.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

BEWARE!! Extended warranties for Uber and Lyft rideshare promise a lot but fall short in a number of categories. I thought that Rideshare Knight was going to lead the pack and be the savior for all rideshare drivers, but they bit the dust and left us high and dry. If you are searching for an extended warranty that will cover your rideshare activitues, DO NOT purchase a Secure-Net policy. Their descriptive color brochure appears to cover everything, but will not tell you that rideshare use of a covered vehicle voids the contract, and, once you buy it, you will find, in a remote paragraph of the contract, only mentioned ONCE, that using your vehicle for Uber or Lyft rideshare will automatically void their entire contract. The cost is about $2,725 with no easy refunds. The contract arrives to you in more than 30 days, too late for you to cancel or realize that you have been bamboozled and well over the 30 day limit you would normally take to cancel and try (fight) to get a refund. Dealerships are getting a commission to push this warranty on car owners which makes it attractive for them, and the sad part about it is that dealership finance managers already know about the voiding of the contract if your vehicle is being used for rideshare, but they won't tell you and possibly mess up their "good thing". The Secure-Net extended warranty is a product of GS Administrators of Houston Texas. BEWARE!



BigJohn said:


> As they say, the devil is in the details. Most if not all vehicle retail purchase extended warranties will have language to the effect that the warranty is void if the vehicle is used for commercial purposes.


We rideshare drivers have a friend and ally in ENDURANCE. It fully covers Rideshare!!! Hooray!! If you have a claim, it may take a little longer for processing, because of the pandemic, but they seem to come through!


----------

